# Scottish Forum Event - 15th June Muckhart GC



## stevek1969 (May 1, 2009)

Can anyone who is going please let me no so i can sort out numbers and deposits.Muckhart have knocked Â£20 of the green fee so we are getting it for Â£10 and food before and after is Â£11.50 so Â£21.50 total .Looking to play between 10.30 -.11.00 if possible

Cheers 

Steve


----------



## DelB (May 1, 2009)

Hi Steve. 

I'm definitely in for this event - Can't wait!

Let me know when you need a deposit and I can Paypal it to you, if that suits?

Will be interested to see which two of the three loops Muckhart have on on the day.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Farneyman (May 1, 2009)

Im in.

Hopefully we can get a good turn out for the "Inaugural Golf Monthly Scottish Open"

Looking forward to putting names to "handles".


----------



## thecraw (May 1, 2009)

Count me in please. As per PM, everything is kool4catz.


----------



## John_Findlay (May 2, 2009)

Yip. I'll be there. Might bring along Bonto (Pete), who was at the Goswick event if he's up for it if that's ok. PM sent.

Nice course. Played it a few times. Great wee clubhouse and fantastic hospitality.


----------



## DCB (May 3, 2009)

Changing jobs later this month so I'm afraid I'm out this time. Leave is at a premium this year 'cause I'm moving half way through the year. Pity 'cause I've heard  good things about Muckhart.


----------



## thecraw (May 3, 2009)

Come on you Scottish based players whats happening here? 

Giving us a reputation of being tight arsed ducks!!!!

Must be loads more who can make some sort of committment to a days golf at what looks like a lovely wee golf course. Surely we have some central Scotland Perthshire based players, Glasgow, Paisley, Stirling, Edinburgh based guys, its not too far a distance to travel.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2009)

Crwaford,

Yes m8, I'm coming for a hit.

Have sent you a PM.

Andy


----------



## IM01 (May 3, 2009)

Sorry,can't make it as I'm off to Portugal on the 18th.

Cracking deal...played the course end of May last year and really enjoyed it so am sure you'll have a great day.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 3, 2009)

No problems mate enjoy the Algarve , are you golfing.?


----------



## Dodger (May 3, 2009)

he is along with me off on a golf holiday....canny wait!


----------



## madandra (May 3, 2009)

I have some trade shows in June and July and will check tomorrow if I can make it. It sounds like a good day and not expensive at all.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 3, 2009)

No probs just let me no , the more the merrier


----------



## DCB (May 3, 2009)

Not seen him around for a while, but is stevelockie not a member there ?


----------



## thecraw (May 4, 2009)

Whats happened to the big lad whoes a member at Murrayshall and Craigie Hill, always seemed a decent spud but his posts have dried up lately?


----------



## StuartD (May 4, 2009)

Not seen him around for a while, but is stevelockie not a member there ?
		
Click to expand...

stevelockie is a member there DCB. Pretty sure somebody else joined up there too. May have been happyhacker. Think the guy craw is referring to is Marko77. Got a lesson from him and Madandra at Rosemount last year. Good guy he is


Back on topic: Will let you know buy the end of the week if i am in


----------



## stevek1969 (May 4, 2009)

No probs mate just let me no.


----------



## thecraw (May 4, 2009)

Marko, thats the very chap!


----------



## Farneyman (May 4, 2009)

Steve,

Whats the story on payment? Do they need money before we go or is pay on the day?


----------



## stevek1969 (May 4, 2009)

Farney
When i get final numbers i'll contact Muckhart again and let everyone no
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gustavo (May 4, 2009)

The courses look smashing, hope you all have a great day.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 7, 2009)

Evening guys

Spoke to Muckhart today we'll have no problems with times for the 15th i've just to phone 2 weeks before ,we've 8 confirmed and a couple of possibles so the more the merrier.Looking forwrd to a good day.


Cheers
Steve


----------



## Farneyman (May 7, 2009)

Cheers Steve,

Hopefully between now and then we can a few more interested aswell.


----------



## stevelockie (May 7, 2009)

Hi DCB and StuartD

Sorry I haven't been posting much. Very, very busy at the moment. Have lurked but not had time to really get into some of the threads.

I am still a member at Muckhart, course is looking excellent. They have just switched to the new 9 (Naemoor) and back 9 (Cowden) courses. The toughest, but most rewarding 18. Hopefully they'll still be on that 18 when you guys play. Greens are in good nick.

I may be busy at work on 15th, won't know till nearer the time.

Would it be OK for me to join you guys at short notice? I only stay 10 mins from the course. Will let you know ASAP.

Cheers


----------



## stevek1969 (May 7, 2009)

Yes Steve your more than welcome , thats the 2 nines i played in one of the opens last year and it was the best conditioned greens i'd played on all season.

Steve K


----------



## StuartD (May 11, 2009)

I am in

Palyed Muckhart a few times but still never played the Naemoor 9. Aways the Arndean and the Cowden. Love the Cowden but not a great fan of the Arndean, great views but a couple of weak holes.


----------



## Farneyman (May 11, 2009)

Numbers building ... thats what I like to see. Maybe a few more folk on the forum since this thread started so if your interested and havent yet said so just give a wee reply..

Come on folk the more we get the better.


----------



## Farneyman (May 21, 2009)

Any more takers. Some more new arrivals on the forum since this has been organised. Everybody welcome.


----------

